# Bow-Mag.......thoughts?



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

They might be novel for shooting non protected species like invasive fish, pigs, and other small game, finned critters, and even coyotes but not for big game or as a part of archery season. The moment they are legalized in Utah will be the last day I ever hunt anything in Utah. Hell, I'll move to another state.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I have to admit...I thought they looked pretty cool (I would fee like Rambo shooting one)! But, I am with you....they shouldn't be a legal bowhunting device for big game or protected wildlife.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

DISCLOSURE: I ordered a pack of their birdshot tips. Those intrigue me. The Rambo reference has me chuckling though! YO, ADRIAN!!!!!


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm trying to decide if I like the bow shot heads. Cool concept, from a technological point of view, but not so sure about the practicality. Let us know how they work.


----------



## bfr (Apr 26, 2009)

Impressive! :shock: But absolutely do not belong in big game archery season.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

No and No and NO For Big game..


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

All I can say is dont drop your friggin arrow on a rock. What a dangerous piece of crap. Dont shoot a target that is too close either. In my opinion, lighting off a 357 Mag round without the control of a chamber and a barrel is a bad idea. Good for population control though.....you know, the whole Darwin natural selection thing?----SS


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

Don't agree with them at all. I can't see these ever legal in UT.


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

They are awesome. Killed a cow this year, deader than hell!


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Hell ya! Primitive Hunt My A--!!


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Next up.....laser controlled fletching? :O>>:


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok I just have to ask, whats the issues with this?? I mean you still have to be just as close or closer as with a standard broadhead and you still have to put the shot in the vitals. How does this take away from archery hunting at all? I'm neither for or against it as Im not an archery hunter, I'm just curious what the big deal is.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

If they become legal, bowhunters should have to wear hunter orange. Other than that, I don't care about bow hunting ethics, I just think they look generally unsafe.-----SS


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

What about firing arrows out of a break action .410? It works quite well :mrgreen:


-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I know a guy who shot his ramrod out of a muzzy.......same thing.-------SS


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Springville Shooter said:


> If they become legal, bowhunters should have to wear hunter orange


Again, why? are these more dangerous than a broadhead? I wouldn't want to get hit by one of these any more or less than the a broadhead.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Springville Shooter said:


> I know a guy who shot his ramrod out of a muzzy.......same thing.-------SS


I was standing next to a well known poster here who shot his ramrod by accident at a 3pt. :mrgreen:

-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Bo0YaA said:


> Again, why? are these more dangerous than a broadhead? I wouldn't want to get hit by one of these any more or less than the a broadhead.


I'm assuming they are more dangerous because of the extended range of the 357 projectile once it goes off. Your chances of getting hit by an arrow 200 yards away are slim but once the 357 she'll goes of, that projectile has the potential to go much further. You also introduce the potential for shrapnel and ricochets.----SS


----------



## Nalgi (Apr 16, 2010)

I think they are the future of bow hunting! ;-)

Like Obama Care!


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Arrows like that would be fun to shoot, but I wouldn't want to be stalking in opposite another hunter without knowing it and have something like that go off!



Springville Shooter said:


> I know a guy who shot his ramrod out of a muzzy.......same thing.-------SS


My dad killed his buck last year with his ramrod. We found the bullet in the deer but it had 2 exit wounds. Gun kicked so hard it felt like he had broken his shoulder.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

do any of you know what happens when you toss a 357 cartridge in the fire or how far the bullet goes when thrown in a fire?

Do you know what happens if you stick a 357 in a piece of wood with the bullet exposed and hit the primer?

The answer is the same thing that happens in a bow mag. Pretty much nothing. It goes bang. No flying ricocheting bullets. 

Would I use them on deer/elk no. Would I use them on coyotes pigs or other small game maybe but I doubt it. I don't think they are the boogie man.


----------

